# [IMPORTANT] Rate top slayers from my high school



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Before, my high school GOT THE TALLEST NIGGAS in it
Kid you not, the average height there is 6ft 

I went to all other high schools in my city (checked in) and all the niggas in there were short and ugly and some of them fat and framecel, and ALL THE GIRLS there were super HOT

Meanwhile my high school got good looking tall guys and ugly ass hoes, anyway let's get to it

1. 












6ft6 nigga with green eyes, this nigga is legit 6ft6 barefoot despite looking 6ft3 or 6ft4 in them pictures I posted, he height mogged me so badly (back when I was 6ft3) that it was an humiliation
He's one of my friends and this nigga is the biggest slayer so far, he's NT, tall and despite having a fucking droopy face with his shit maxilla, he's A LITERAL PUSSY MAGNET, his SMV is skyrocket in my high school and even gets talked about in other HS which is WTF?!!!! I don't even find him that attractive facially but ok

He can get any bitch from my high school, legit wtf

2.












6ft4 gymcelled nigga, this nigga was the most nicest and chill mf in high school, for me he's a min chadlite facially, add to to his natty gymcelled physique for years and him being 6ft4 (I think he was 6ft3 or 6ft4 cause the height difference between me and him wasn't even noticeable, i can even look taller if i wear timbs tbh)

To me he's the most GL out them guys, despite that, he dated ugly ass LTBs in my high school till he date some arab MTB in another HS, which is wtf because i think this nigga could do WAY BETTER jfl, etither he has low standards or idk, it's carzy to me because HE MOGS THE FIRST GUY facially to death yet the first guy has dated legit HTBs and stacylites before

3.










191 cm, hazel eyes, he's one of my close friends and he actually got skyrocket SMV in my high school, girls even make edits of him (yes edits like the one of youtube, they take videos of him and make edits) he dated a fat ass HTB that was fine asf to me and didn't even care about her or aynthing, this nigga is cool asf tbh


What yall think? I know more IRL slayers but I don't have their pictures on IG since they don't even post that much JFL and the ones that post be posting super ugly ass pics of them

@Blackgymmax who do you think would do ok on Tinder?


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 31, 2022)

Below the forum average


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 31, 2022)

Im still looking for the good looking guys


----------



## dakchuh (Aug 31, 2022)

all facially MTN lol. only thing they got is height


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

dakchuh said:


> all facially MTN lol. only thing they got is height


first guy probably, the other guys are def GL and above average facially


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Aug 31, 2022)

They’re running on height and being lean where tf do you live?


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> They’re running on height and being lean where tf do you live?


You compare your giga frauded morphed pictures to candid pictures of them tho

They mog you to death


----------



## Broly (Aug 31, 2022)

just be tall


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> You compare your giga frauded morphed pictures to candid pictures of them tho
> 
> They mog you to death


Not really I mog them I don’t morph or fraud anything tbh I look way better than them facially if these are the slayers in ur school and u consider them attractive then no wonder u have BDD lmao u must be butt ugly


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Broly said:


> just be tall


yea they're not even that gl expect the second guy which i think is HTN/chadlite


RabidRosaries said:


> Not really I mog them I don’t morph or fraud anything tbh I look way better than them facially if these are the slayers in ur school and u consider them attractive then no wonder u have BDD lmao u must be butt ugly


there's no way you mog them facially, make a battle between you and every single one of them and all the forum will not vote you


----------



## aBetterMii (Aug 31, 2022)

If i was muslim i would come to your country and lie to girls about bringing them to US and slay


----------



## NFA PB (Aug 31, 2022)

They are mtn at best, 2nd guy gets carried hard by that beard wannabe


----------



## aBetterMii (Aug 31, 2022)

2nd guy is mogger, others are mtn


----------



## House Lannister (Aug 31, 2022)

Nigga wtf is the average height in Algeria 6’4 or something jfl


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

NFA PB said:


> They are mtn at best, 2nd guy gets carried hard by that beard wannabe


second guy is def the most attractive out of em, he just have a beard cause its the norm and hes not a PSL retard trying to showcase his bones, he def got bones but he's bloated asf rn, ik it cause i saw it

the others are def MTN or more carried by height to me, especially the first nigga but whats carzy to me is the first nigga who i thikn is the ugliest out of them literally is a pussy magnet and gets the most bitches and the most baddest hoes out of all 3 of them

the 3rd dude i think is a HTN because i saw him in motion and he def look good


aBetterMii said:


> 2nd guy is mogger, others are mtn


yea thats what i say tbh


House Lannister said:


> Nigga wtf is the average height in Algeria 6’4 or something jfl


lol its just my high school bro, i'm also 6ft4 but niggas keep saying muh average height is 5ft7

also somebody @ the bull and tell him that's what 6ft3 + guys look like that, they all have tall proportions


----------



## NFA PB (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> second guy is def the most attractive out of em, he just have a beard cause its the norm and hes not a PSL retard trying to showcase his bones, he def got bones but he's bloated asf rn, ik it cause i saw it
> 
> the others are def MTN carried by height to me, but whats carzy to me is the first nigga who i thikn is the ugliest out of them literally is a pussy magnet and gets the most bitches and the most baddest hoes out of all 3 of them
> 
> ...


Maybe post a good pic of him cuz I don't see it


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Aug 31, 2022)

all 3 are carried by height


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> all 3 are carried by height


some of them mogs of the forum self proclaimed HTNs tho and i'm talking facially wise (Rabid is an example of many others)


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Before, my high school GOT THE TALLEST NIGGAS in it
> Kid you not, the average height there is 6ft
> 
> I went to all other high schools in my city (checked in) and all the niggas in there were short and ugly and some of them fat and framecel, and ALL THE GIRLS there were super HOT
> ...


Just be ethnic theory strikes again


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> some of them mogs of the forum self proclaimed HTNs tho and i'm talking facially wise (Rabid is an example of many others)


mogging rabid is like the minimum requirement nigga 
They have above average faces but without their height they're not special

Your thread makes me want to make a thread of the slayers in my school. I'll @ you


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

NFA PB said:


> Maybe post a good pic of him cuz I don't see it


dont have it since its a 2 years ago

still he mogs facially the forum self proclaimed HTNs like Larasnova or RabidRosbaries or Eren1 and more to death

they also all had better good looking girls than all of theses 3 lined up


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> mogging rabid is like the minimum requirement nigga
> They have above average faces but without their height they're not special
> 
> Your thread makes me want to make a thread of the slayers in my school. I'll @ you


jfl at rabid thinking they're MTNs and he's HTN


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Before, my high school GOT THE TALLEST NIGGAS in it
> Kid you not, the average height there is 6ft
> 
> I went to all other high schools in my city (checked in) and all the niggas in there were short and ugly and some of them fat and framecel, and ALL THE GIRLS there were super HOT
> ...


Another proof how small skull guys mogg and have high appeal to women


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Marsiere214 said:


> Below the forum average


facially they mog most of the forums self proclaimed HTNs such as larasnova (just an example)
and they had way better gl girls than the self proclaimed HTNs too

at the end of the day its the girls opinions that matters

either girls in my city look way better than european girls (which is not true i think) or the self proclaimed forum HTNs just do shit with girls cause they're not HTns to girls


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Another proof how small skull guys mogg and have high appeal to women


small skull is everything JFL
only ugly incels with big skulls be like "muh muh i got big skulls i mog"


----------



## russiancel (Aug 31, 2022)

Only height saves them


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> small skull is everything JFL
> only ugly incels with big skulls be like "muh muh i got big skulls i mog"


I got big skull and ive been always saying small skull mogg but the retards dont understand it. If u were to show ugly dudes from ur school i bet its those who look ogree with big skull/face.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

russiancel said:


> Only height saves them


for the first guy defintely but the nigga still get called GL facially by bitches which is just what the fuck to me cause i think the nigga is ugly
theres 3 other 6ft7 guys in my HS that do super shit w girls cause they ugly facially (yes nigga my high school is tall asf LMAO)

the 2nd nigga look good in motion facially, just put his face on a eyerate or tinder and he'ill do good defintely

3rd guy just take shit pics, looks better in motion

first guy look supier shit faically in motion tho tbh

all i know is that the forums HTNs and chadlites girls they fucked and girlfriends look way worse than the girls theses guys had


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> I got big skull and ive been always saying small skull mogg but the retards dont understand it. If u were to show ugly dudes from ur school i bet its those who look ogree with big skull/face.


i can show u in DMs the niggas who do super shit, actually have a big skull tbh


----------



## ascension (Aug 31, 2022)

Lightskin, tall, lean, full head of hair

That's all you need really


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i can show u in DMs the niggas who do super shit, actually have a big skull tbh


 I knew it and especially for ethnics small skull is halo


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

ascension said:


> Lightskin, tall, lean, full head of hair
> 
> That's all you need really


i don't even think its really their height tbh
theres ALOT OF TALL GUYS in my high school that do super shit with girls cause they ugly tbh

that's why i posted them to see what's the forum reaction, especially the first nigga, is it eye color halo for the first dude? cause he got light green eyes in motion


----------



## russiancel (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> for the first guy defintely but the nigga still get called GL facially by bitches which is just what the fuck to me cause i think the nigga is ugly
> theres 3 other 6ft7 guys in my HS that do super shit w girls cause they ugly facially (yes nigga my high school is tall asf LMAO)
> 
> the 2nd nigga look good in motion facially, just put his face on a eyerate or tinder and he'ill do good defintely
> ...


Second guy looks like my colleague from hs who got bullied for looking like a gypsy jfl. Literal truecel if below 6 in poland. First looks like a curry so over in west and 3rd looks solid imo, i mean appealing to female gaze


----------



## ascension (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i don't even think its really their height tbh
> theres ALOT OF TALL GUYS in my high school that do super shit with girls cause they ugly tbh
> 
> that's why i posted them to see what's the forum reaction, especially the first nigga, is it eye color halo for the first dude? cause he got light green eyes in motion



The first guy has a good eye area (he's squintmaxxing but still)

And he has boyish looks with good hair


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

russiancel said:


> Second guy looks like my colleague from hs who got bullied for looking like a gypsy jfl. Literal truecel if below 6 in poland. First looks like a curry so over in west and 3rd looks solid imo, i mean appealing to female gaze


nigga how the fuck the first one looks like a curry
hes literally got blonde hair is white and have light green eyes what are u smoking JFLLLL

u sure its not rabid u talking about?


----------



## russiancel (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> nigga how the fuck the first one looks like a curry
> hes literally got blonde hair is white and have light green eyes what are u smoking JFLLLL
> 
> u sure its not rabid u talking about?


Pics suck. You should have posted better ones


----------



## russiancel (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> nigga how the fuck the first one looks like a curry
> hes literally got blonde hair is white and have light green eyes what are u smoking JFLLLL
> 
> u sure its not rabid u talking about?


In some hours i will post slayers from my hs. Your slayers are not even incels with comparison to mine


----------



## NFA PB (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> dont have it since its a 2 years ago
> 
> still he mogs facially the forum self proclaimed HTNs like Larasnova or RabidRosbaries or Eren1 and more to death
> 
> they also all had better good looking girls than all of theses 3 lined up


I kneel then


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

russiancel said:


> Pics suck. You should have posted better ones


not my fault they're not psl frauding faggots pictures like most of this forum and they take normal NT pictures like other ppl do


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i don't even think its really their height tbh
> theres ALOT OF TALL GUYS in my high school that do super shit with girls cause they ugly tbh
> 
> that's why i posted them to see what's the forum reaction, especially the first nigga, is it eye color halo for the first dude? cause he got light green eyes in motion


JBNT


----------



## Deleted member 20651 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> small skull is everything JFL
> only ugly incels with big skulls be like "muh muh i got big skulls i mog"


Right bruh people don't realize how much difference small size skull make, big skull looks goofy.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 31, 2022)

They are all LTN-MTN at best, all they have is height, if they were all under 6ft they would be incel in the west.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Othelo said:


> Right bruh people don't realize how much difference small size skull make, big skull looks goofy.


they think big = look good in motion
even bideltoid size don't matter if you don't have a good waist and a small skull for your shoulders to be wide


----------



## Preston (Aug 31, 2022)

ascension said:


> Lightskin, tall, lean, full head of hair
> 
> That's all you need really


Aside from their height they look like typical Nafris imo.


----------



## Makeyousit (Aug 31, 2022)

lol wtf is this shit

wait you from paris?? 

how do ethnics (such as these) do in general?


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> second guy which i think is *HTN*/*chadlite*


----------



## copemaxxedturanid (Aug 31, 2022)

brutal heightpill


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1846744
> View attachment 1846745


ok harmony, good nose, clear skin, good ratios so far, above eye area, good mandiwble and chin defintion

how is he not HTN and is a normie JFL?

he mogs @Xangsane frauding ass too


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 31, 2022)

Ugly nafris


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> ok harmony, good nose, clear skin, good ratios so far, above eye area, good mandiwble and chin defintion
> 
> how is he not HTN and is a normie JFL?
> 
> he mogs @Xangsane frauding ass too


Normie-HTN max

Closer to normie than to HTN


----------



## Makeyousit (Aug 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Normie-HTN max
> 
> Closer to normie than to HTN


that faggot cunt is a mtn at best..


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Normie-HTN max
> 
> Closer to normie than to HTN


i still think he's HTN facially

the first nigga is a LTN to me because he sfucking ugly facially in motion too, Negative hooding, recssed maxilla, idk how he do good w hoes



Makeyousit said:


> that faggot cunt is a mtn at best..


if hes MTN facially most of the forum is below average

u guys overrate yall faces so much and underrate other dudes that do good w bitches

there's no way he's MTN at best, he's HTN at least facially wise


----------



## güss (Aug 31, 2022)

this is why i don’t believe some of you niggas when you say “I SAW THIS 10 PSL GIGA CHAD OUTSIDE TODAY!!!” but don’t include pics


----------



## Makeyousit (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i still think he's HTN facially
> 
> the first nigga is a LTN to me because he sfucking ugly facially in motion too, Negative hooding, recssed maxilla, idk how he do good w hoes
> 
> ...


NIGGER STFU.. you fucking clueless..

guaranteed youre an ethnic too and you overrate them cause of that.. (but its not even their ethnicity really that holds them back)


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> NIGGER STFU.. you fucking clueless..
> 
> guaranteed youre an ethnic too and you overrate them cause of that.. (but its not even their ethnicity really that holds them back)


post yourself then
let's see how u look compared to that MTN

btw post pictures with the same angle as him


----------



## Preston (Aug 31, 2022)

This guy looks similar to that French guy who used to post on the forum. That Moroccan. Forgot his name


----------



## Makeyousit (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> post yourself then
> let's see how u look compared to that MTN
> 
> btw post pictures with the same angle as him


wtf does my face to do anything with their ratings 

why would i be biased towards some random afghani cunts in paris


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Preston said:


> This guy looks similar to that French slayer who used to post on the forum. That Moroccan guy. Forgot his name
> 
> View attachment 1846757
> View attachment 1846758


that's my friend, he's not even really into girls or slaying d espite having JBs lining up for him

what baffles me is that the girls theses guys had mogs to DEATH and oblivion the girls the guys who were rated HTN and chadlite on the forum had 

but yea some of them in here calling theses guys LTN / mtn JFL


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> wtf does my face to do anything with their ratings
> 
> why would i be biased towards some random afghani cunts in paris


just say you're ugly and you're jealous of them then


----------



## Makeyousit (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> just say you're ugly and you're jealous of them then


i genuinely dont wanna get into a pointless + you seem young


----------



## Bvnny. (Aug 31, 2022)

Normally I agree with your forum takes, but those niggas are mid asf  being carried by their height.

Like... doesn't get me wrong, when I was a teen the high school slayers were all NT low inhib tall HTN-lite/MTNs as well


----------



## ascension (Aug 31, 2022)

Preston said:


> Aside from their height they look like typical Nafris imo.



They would do fairly well in London


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Normally I agree with your forum takes, but those niggas are mid asf  being carried by their height.
> 
> Like... doesn't get me wrong, when I was a teen the high school slayers were all NT low inhib tall HTN-lite/MTNs as well


tbh u mog the first guy and the 3rd guy but the 2nd guy def mogs u

you're haloed by your hair sometimes


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

jfl my nigga. if you entered an european college, you would rope.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> jfl my nigga. if you entered an european college, you would rope.


i'm close to going to one

they also mog you to death

this is what true 6ft3/6ft4 niggas look

not like the shit you tried to make us believe


----------



## Preston (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> that's my friend, he's not even really into girls or slaying d espite having JBs lining up for him
> 
> what baffles me is that the girls theses guys had mogs to DEATH and oblivion the girls the guys who were rated HTN and chadlite on the forum had
> 
> but yea some of them in here calling theses guys LTN / mtn JFL


I don't think they are very impressive psl wise but I guess they are tall and somewhat thugmaxxed.


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i'm close to going to one
> 
> they also mog you to death
> 
> ...


it's a cope or rope world, and you decided to cope. good for you


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Preston said:


> I don't think they are very impressive psl wise but I guess they are tall and somewhat thugmaxxed.


they're nice irl JFL at thugmaxxing

yes they're not impressive psl wise, never said that

they still get many hot bitches, and i know other tall niggas in my hs that do super shit because they're ugly

people on here overrate their looks and try to overrate their forumf riends looks and when they see some strangers they say whatever they want

just compare their faces to The Bull or RabidRosbaries, some niggas even morph their faces (Xansgane) to look semi decent and the 2nd guy sitll mogs him

im pretty sure the 2nd and 3rd guy would do well in tinder tbh


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 31, 2022)

1 scandi HTN would obliterate the girls IN op's location like in the porn adverts @germanlooks @StrangerDanger @Preston @greeneyes @volcelfatcel


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

they all look 25+ yo and ugly. jfl if you can't destroy this competition, don't come to europe


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i still think he's HTN facially
> 
> the first nigga is a LTN to me because he sfucking ugly facially in motion too, Negative hooding, recssed maxilla, idk how he do good w hoes
> 
> ...


You overrate them because you see them in motion with their voice, personality, height/body etc.
So it’s harder for you to just only rate the face without including all the other stuff than it is for us because we only see the face.


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Aug 31, 2022)

They all look like absolute shit. I had a literal male model go to my highschool JFL


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> You overrate them because you see them in motion with their voice, personality, height/body etc.
> So it’s harder for you to just only rate the face without including all the other stuff than it is for us because we only see the face.


probably right, the mere exposure effect is at play here
their voice is nun special


----------



## Bvnny. (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> tbh u mog the first guy and the 3rd guy but the 2nd guy def mogs u
> 
> you're haloed by your hair sometimes








Bro, he has IPD of death, NCT, an enormous nose and Fitzpatrick IV skin


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1846766
> 
> 
> Bro, he has IPD of death, NCT, an enormous nose and Fitzpatrick IV skin


negative hooding due to the angle, he have normal tilt IRL
wheres the enormous nose JFL

he mogs u tbh


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Aug 31, 2022)

They're all mtn facially and only carried by their height



.


----------



## Bvnny. (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> negative hooding due to the angle, he have normal tilt IRL
> wheres the enormous nose JFL
> 
> he mogs u tbh








Like, even when rotating his head he still looks like he has NCT

And his nose is mesorrhine, it's way past the medial canthus of both his eyes


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1846768
> 
> 
> Like, even when rotating his head he still looks like he has NCT
> ...


i'm probably blinded by his mere exposure effect then?
but jfl at most of this forum rating ugly dudes as HTN and chadlites that gets ugly ass bitches
meanwhile the dudes i posted truly get hot bitches

reshow me ur face tho


----------



## House Lannister (Aug 31, 2022)

People ITT here don’t understand that they get girls and that’s all that matters. They can’t comprehend it because they’ve been living in the west where it’s over for sub 8 psl men because they allowed degenerate feminist liberalism and women to rule their societies


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 31, 2022)

You gotta be roided and 6 psl tho


----------



## Bvnny. (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i'm probably blinded by his mere exposure effect then?


Probably, idk


alriodai said:


> but jfl at most of this forum rating ugly dudes as HTN and chadlites that gets ugly ass bitches
> meanwhile the dudes i posted truly get hot bitches


As I said before, the slayers from my High School were also mid af

In High School being NT, low inhib and tall makes you a slayer. 


alriodai said:


> reshow me ur face tho


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You gotta be roided and 6 psl tho


Shit nigga I don't understand
They rate Larasnova a HTN or chadlite meanwhile if you were in our private discord you'd see the girls Laras was getting and fucking looked like super shit

Meanwhile theses niggas got the whole high school bitches on their knees, and they had fine ass bitches

No way the 2nd and 3rd guy is MTNs, by that logic most of this forum is super below average


Bvnny. said:


> Probably, idk
> 
> As I said before, the slayers from my High School were also mid af
> 
> ...


He mogs you to me, u also got a big nose jfl


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 31, 2022)

Is slaying common where you live ? I assumed Muslims just got arranged married and that’s it


----------



## Bvnny. (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Shit nigga I don't understand
> They rate Larasnova a HTN or chadlite meanwhile if you were in our private discord you'd see the girls Laras was getting and fucking looked like super shit
> 
> Meanwhile theses niggas got the whole high school bitches on their knees, and they had fine ass bitches
> ...


Mine is still smaller, I measured it I have a leptorrhyne nose 

If you doubt what I said you can make a mog battle between him and me, I 100% mog that dude






Here's a photo of my side pfl too, if you decide to make the thread



Spoiler



I'm also more muscular than him


----------



## Beastimmung (Aug 31, 2022)

Thats normie at best


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Aug 31, 2022)

1: normie w height halo

2: same as 1

3: same as 1 and 2. Nigga u live in like yemen or something? Only ugly fags


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Is slaying common where you live ? I assumed Muslims just got arranged married and that’s it


yea but u gotta be gl and tall


bkr2906 said:


> 1: normie w height halo
> 
> 2: same as 1
> 
> 3: same as 1 and 2. Nigga u live in like yemen or something? Only ugly fags


agree w first one tbh

rest are cap, i see the 3rd guy doing good in tinder w JBs cause of his eboy clothing


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 31, 2022)

theyre going to face a harsh reality once they hit the real world


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> theyre going to face a harsh reality once they hit the real world


I didnt knew what to answer. Very few people have a decent sense for rating.
Namely you, @Leo69 @wannalooksmax and some others.
Don’t want to put myself there, but op is the same guy who said i was « nothing special htn » while praising these guys as moggers and even chadlite+ for the 2nd.
Beyond delusion. That’s why none should entertain this forums delusions. Not worth to stay. Just looksmaxx and leave


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I didnt knew what to answer. Very few people have a decent sense for rating.
> Namely you, @Leo69 @wannalooksmax and some others.
> Don’t want to put myself there, but op is the same guy who said i was « nothing special htn » while prasing these guys as moggers and even chadlite+ for the 2nd.
> Beyond delusion. That’s why none should entertain this forums delusions. Not worth to stay. Just looksmaxx and leave


yes, you're nothing special compared to legit top tier models you goofball, that's what i meant
i said the 2nd guy is htn to chadlite, never said chadlite+ stop making it seem bigger like it seems


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> yes, you're nothing special compared to legit top tier models you goofball, that's what i meant
> i said the 2nd guy is htn to chadlite, never said chadlite+ stop making it seem bigger like it seems


You’re not allowed to rate ever again ngl if you consider any of those even a bit close to me. If im nothing special - im fine with that - then what about those guys? 
And what about you if you consider them better than you. Its my last message related to rating with you.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> You’re not allowed to rate ever again ngl if you consider any of those even a bit close to me. If im nothing special - im fine with that - then what about those guys?
> And what about you if you consider them better than you. Its my last message related to rating with you.


let's run a tinder exp wherever location you want with the 2nd guy and you
let's do it and see who really is correct, since its women opinion that will matter, not ours

you wanna do it or no?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> let's run a tinder exp wherever location you want with the 2nd guy and you
> let's do it and see who really is correct, since its women opinion that will matter, not ours
> 
> you wanna do it or no?


No need to do it. Make them get more than 5k matches in a month all 3 together and then i will say yes. Because its what i got first time i tried. I don’t want to partake in things i didnt consented, if you can’t decide for yourself based on unfrauded pics who mog both appeal and psl, then its enough by itself. 
And tinder elo itself is most of the time lame, its more about the replies from girls


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> No need to do it. Make them get more than 5k matches in a month all 3 together and then i will say yes. Because its what i got first time i tried. I don’t want to partake in things i didnt consented, if you can’t decide for yourself based on unfrauded pics who mog both appeal and psl, then its enough by itself.
> And tinder elo itself is most of the time lame, its more about the replies from girls


lol you must be feeling ugly IRL or don't have enough validation from girls

because if you truly did you wouldn't even be that much on PSL caring about what other dudes like me rate you


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> lol you must be feeling ugly IRL or don't have enough validation from girls
> 
> because if you truly did you wouldn't even be that much on PSL caring about what other dudes like me rate you


I’m just someone who value truth. I shouldn’t have argued. Just wanted to put some clarifications on things. No harsh feelings


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I’m just someone who value truth. I shouldn’t have argued. Just wanted to put some clarifications on things. No harsh feelings


a man knows if he's good looking or not, don't need for ratings from other subhumasn on PSL forums
that's why amnesia rarely talks about his looks on here or ask for ratings, he knows he's GL and some subhumans won't change his mind about that

meanwhile you're an insecure man keep asking for ratings, tinder matches don't even matter since you won't even meetup with theses women half of the time

you're some narcy abused dog 

theres thousands of guys with the same pheno as you that look 10000x better


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Aug 31, 2022)

russiancel said:


> In some hours i will post slayers from my hs. Your slayers are not even incels with comparison to mine


Of course not. Ur from chadpoland


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> a man knows if he's good looking or not, don't need for ratings from other subhumasn on PSL forums
> that's why amnesia rarely talks about his looks on here or ask for ratings, he knows he's GL and some subhumans won't change his mind about that
> 
> meanwhile you're an insecure man keep asking for ratings, tinder matches don't even matter since you won't even meetup with theses women half of the time
> ...


Don’t insult, don’t be butthurt, your irl rating is how gl you are. And you don’t know about what i did or did not. So let’s end it here. Amnesia himself make regularly rating threads and asking threads. Which i never do. It’s you out of nowhere who barked at me. It’s normal to not even bark back but just say the truth. Even that given you’re a child mental wise was a mistake from me. For the rest, its not you Who decide its people and life. So enjoy


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Don’t insult, don’t be butthurt, your irl rating is how gl you are. And you don’t know about what i did or did not. So let’s end it here. Amnesia himself make regularly rating threads and asking threads. Which i never do. For the rest, its not you Who decide its people and life. So enjoy


seems like you're projecting everything you've been saying lately

just a few posts before you was butthurt that i rated you lower than the 2nd guy and even lied saying something i didn't took out of context

enjoy life tho, you're right, your rating is what ppl say irl blablablab the same bullshit excuse insecure guys have


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> seems like you're projecting everything you've been saying lately
> 
> just a few posts before you was butthurt that i rated you lower than the 2nd guy and even lied saying something i didn't took out of context
> 
> enjoy life tho, you're right, your rating is what ppl say irl blablablab the same bullshit excuse insecure guys have


You insult me ? You seem to have no memory. Just read your posts. Did i insulted you ? I said the truth that you can’t rate. And i said that because out of nowhere without me asking you said something wrong about me in another thread. I don’t want to partake in this autism anymore. I just wanted to say what i said


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

y


StreegeReturn said:


> You insult me ? You seem to have no memory. Just read your posts. Did i insulted you ? I said the truth that you can’t rate. And i said that because out of nowhere without me asking you said something wrong about me in another thread. I don’t want to partake in this autism anymore. I just wanted to say what i said


you were clearly butthurt i rated you less than the second guy
i asked for a tinder battle between you and him, no elo, same location, no boost, you declined


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> y
> 
> you were clearly butthurt i rated you less than the second guy
> i asked for a tinder battle between you and him, no elo, same location, no boost, you declined


I don’t want your rating boyo. I want you to stop talking about me, like you did in another thread. By all metrics i mog those guys and i don’t need any other proof. I just want you to stop talking about me like you did when i was banned. There is a reason why i value my privacy and don’t wanna such a thing, but sure if someone has elo and a new tinder he can try those guys and you will understand by yourself.
Its my last message. So move on.


----------



## hormonetherapy (Aug 31, 2022)

just be moroccan badboy theory


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I don’t want your rating boyo. I want you to stop talking about me, like you did in another thread. By all metrics i mog those guys and i don’t need any other proof. I just want you to stop talking about me like you did when i was banned. There is a reason why i value my privacy and don’t wanna such a thing, but sure if someone has elo and a new tinder he can try those guys and you will understand by yourself.
> Its my last message. So move on.


Nigga never did I talk about you faggot, some dudes were takling about you and I said you were a nothing special HTN compared to them other dudes
JFL at you thinking anybody gives a fuck about you in this forum, nor in Rift discord, bro is so narcy holy shit JFL

You're the one that started talking here, anyway, i'll just ignore you and move on

But he clearly mogs you, don't ask the forum retards here, let's do a tinder expirement but you refuse, so anyway live in your delusions of autists telling you "muh muh u mog" you shit nosed nct ethnic lookin gfag


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Nigga never did I talk about you faggot, some dudes were takling about you and I said you were a nothing special HTN compared to them other dudes
> JFL at you thinking anybody gives a fuck about you in this forum, nor in Rift discord, bro is so narcy holy shit JFL
> 
> You're the one that started talking here, anyway, i'll just ignore you and move on
> ...


I mog nothing. Only God is the true purpose. Keep insulting. And showing your trueself.
Only those who refuse to see are blind. 
You have a very big mouth and spread lies, so i bet you mog too hard. Can’t imagine people you helped barking at you like this.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 31, 2022)

@the BULL @SunniMogger this is proof that if you leave god’s purpose you will end like this.
Life is unforgiving


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I mog nothing. Only God is the true purpose. Keep insulting. And showing your trueself.
> Only those who refuse to see are blind.
> You have a very big mouth and spread lies, so i bet you mog too hard. Can’t imagine people you helped barking at you like this.


you a weirdo my nigga tbh


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> you a weirdo my nigga tbh


Lets just end it here. You’re not a bad guy. But you’re wrong about me. And i confess i have sins and far from perfect, and i mean especially morally. But one can and shall change


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> a man knows if he's good looking or not, don't need for ratings from other subhumasn on PSL forums
> that's why amnesia rarely talks about his looks on here or ask for ratings, he knows he's GL and some subhumans won't change his mind about that
> 
> meanwhile you're an insecure man keep asking for ratings, tinder matches don't even matter since you won't even meetup with theses women half of the time
> ...


streege looks better than these guys lol


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> let's run a tinder exp wherever location you want with the 2nd guy and you
> let's do it and see who really is correct, since its women opinion that will matter, not ours
> 
> you wanna do it or no?


dawg streege would pulverize these guys lol


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> dawg streege would pulverize these guys lol


defintely the first and third guy

i sitll wanna see a tinder battle between the 2nd guy and him


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> defintely the first and third guy
> 
> i sitll wanna see a tinder battle between the 2nd guy and him


He gigamogs him
The second guy is a normie, not even HTN facially
All of them are normies with good height and style, I'm not hating on them and congratulations that they slay
But it is what it is


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> defintely the first and third guy
> 
> i sitll wanna see a tinder battle between the 2nd guy and him


bro they don't even see streege jfl at your low iq ass
you're highly gullible. every tallfag who goes to the gym can slay high school


----------



## Leo69 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> let's run a tinder exp wherever location you want with the 2nd guy and you
> let's do it and see who really is correct, since its women opinion that will matter, not ours
> 
> you wanna do it or no?


Yeah, run my Bumble experiment you bailed on cause you never said you had time to do it lol. Lol at this post btw, actually hilarious.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> Yeah, run my Bumble experiment you bailed on cause you never said you had time to do it lol. Lol at this post btw, actually hilarious.


says the guy who got the same morphed edited pictures as xansgane
jfl if u think any girl would really take u seriously with theses clear catfish pics instead of true NT iphone pictures


----------



## Leo69 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> says the guy who got the same morphed edited pictures as xansgane
> jfl if u think any girl would really take u seriously with theses clear catfish pics instead of true NT iphone pictures


I had mirror selfies and I'm verified on Tinder right now with many girls taking me seriously. What's with the hate? I don't recall girls constantly telling me I'm a morph lol. Even @Niko69 posted on TRM and got people saying he is using faceapp or some morph.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> I had mirror selfies and I'm verified on Tinder right now with many girls taking me seriously. What's with the hate? I don't recall girls constantly telling me I'm a morph lol. Even @Niko69 posted on TRM and got people saying he is using faceapp or some morph.


Nah niko def look good in motion and have nt pics that look taken by an iphone

send me pics that are taken by iphone, selfies and in Nt settings

@StreegeReturn also resaw your pics and gotta be truthful and honest yea u mog, i had a memory of u looking lesssss way better than the pics u sent me which is weird, so my bad for that, def a chad


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Before, my high school GOT THE TALLEST NIGGAS in it
> Kid you not, the average height there is 6ft
> 
> I went to all other high schools in my city (checked in) and all the niggas in there were short and ugly and some of them fat and framecel, and ALL THE GIRLS there were super HOT
> ...


i would slay in you school


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> i would slay in you school


gotta see ur pics
the bull def wouldn't slay at all


----------



## Leo69 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Nah niko def look good in motion and have nt pics that look taken by an iphone
> 
> send me pics that are taken by iphone, selfies and in Nt settings
> 
> @StreegeReturn also resaw your pics and gotta be truthful and honest yea u mog, i had a memory of u looking lesssss way better than the pics u sent me which is weird, so my bad for that, def a chad


The ones I gave you had iPhone mirror selfie, selfie in there, and some posing photos. They were perfectly fine and I had zero issues using them. I'm not sure what went wrong as I never had issues and I doubt you would get girls having issues with my photos considering I don't really get them at all.


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> gotta see ur pics
> the bull def wouldn't slay at all









i would have to literally just exist in your high crime rate hellhole


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> gotta see ur pics
> the bull def wouldn't slay at all


obviously bull looks like a grown ass men in his 30s


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Before, my high school GOT THE TALLEST NIGGAS in it
> Kid you not, the average height there is 6ft
> 
> I went to all other high schools in my city (checked in) and all the niggas in there were short and ugly and some of them fat and framecel, and ALL THE GIRLS there were super HOT
> ...


Non are model tier


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> obviously bull looks like a grown ass men in his 30s


i look in my 20s while you're a bloated joke lol


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> i would have to literally just exist in your high crime rate hellhole


the average men mogs u


Erik-Jón said:


> Non are model tier


yea but look Nt
I dont think uill slay theres guys that look like u that get nun


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> the average men mogs u
> 
> yea but look Nt
> I dont think uill slay theres guys that look like u that get nun








your guys would never get a first text from an hish sex appeal becky like this


----------



## Makeyousit (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> defintely the first and third guy
> 
> i sitll wanna see a tinder battle between the 2nd guy and him


did the second guy creampie you or somethign?? why are you defending him like a dog..


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 31, 2022)

who cares theyre all incel after highschl


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> did the second guy creampie you or somethign?? why are you defending him like a dog..


he mogged him and he thinks he mogs 95% of the userbase so he goes by transitive property


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> your guys would never get a first text from an hish sex appeal becky like this


this bitch is uglier than the girls that crushed on me


Makeyousit said:


> did the second guy creampie you or somethign?? why are you defending him like a dog..


bcus his experiences IRL with women don't go alongside what the autists on here say


Vain786 said:


> who cares theyre all incel after highschl


they're in college now lol


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> this bitch is uglier than the girls that crushed on me
> 
> bcus his experiences IRL with women don't go alongside what the autists on here say
> 
> they're in college now lol


buhubuh she's just a random girl on TINDER (where the slayers are not the deathnik jokes you posted lol) that texted me first
i won't even bang her because i already banged much much better, again after mogging several slayers


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> the average men mogs u
> 
> yea but look Nt
> I dont think uill slay theres guys that look like u that get nun


You live in a shit hole also, tbh in scandi these guys are htn max


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> You live in a shit hole also, tbh in scandi these guys are htn max


they're ltn in italy, in scandi incels


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> they're ltn in italy, in scandi incels


at least admit one of them mogs u be truefel to usrelf


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> at least admit one of them mogs u be truefel to usrelf


lol not even close incel
go back to riding camels


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> lol not even close incel
> go back to riding camels


anybody i see outside mogs u tbh


----------



## Leo69 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> at least admit one of them mogs u be truefel to usrelf


the BULL is chad cause he doesn't bullshit people like you. You wish you were the BULL.


----------



## the BULL (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> anybody i see outside mogs u tbh


you hate me because i tell everything you don't want to hear, the truth. i look at you incels from a privileged view


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> they're ltn in italy, in scandi incels


Yeah I just don’t even see these guys appeal to western people


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> the BULL is chad cause he doesn't bullshit people like you. You wish you were the BULL.


yea ok keep dickriding


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> you hate me because i tell everything you don't want to hear, the truth. i look at you incels from a privileged view


I’ve been playing assassins creed 2 and there are lots of med moggers


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> you hate me because i tell everything you don't want to hear, the truth. i look at you incels from a privileged view


sorry sir


----------



## Leo69 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> yea ok keep dickriding


No, he's Chad and keep bullshitting. I think you are below 3 PSL based on your post of saying these normies saying they are Chads lol.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> No, he's Chad and keep bullshitting. I think you are below 3 PSL based on your post of saying these normies saying they are Chads lol.


true i am, you're right


----------



## Leo69 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> true i am, you're right


Yeah, which makes sense why you too scared to do my experiment as you will get overwhelm by all the girls speaking to you. Can't taste Chad so relate to normies being Chad as below 3 PSL. Classic move.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> Yeah, which makes sense why you too scared to do my experiment as you will get overwhelm by all the girls speaking to you. Can't taste Chad so relate to normies being Chad as below 3 PSL. Classic move.


Yeah i'm a subhuman 2 PSL, at least I own it instead of using faceapp on my face like you do


----------



## Leo69 (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Yeah i'm a subhuman 2 PSL, at least I own it instead of using faceapp on my face like you do


Coping mechanism that I'm using faceapp to make yourself feel better. Impressive move.


----------



## AshtonKuchter (Aug 31, 2022)

I mog but they brutally mog the popular ones at my school I`ll give you that
They would slay more with Reggaeton tho imo


----------



## 3links2 (Aug 31, 2022)

and then theres me 6'6 with a 7/10 face and my SMV is still lower than a fat mexican girl jfl


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> yes, you're nothing special compared to legit top tier models you goofball, that's what i meant
> i said the 2nd guy is htn to chadlite, never said chadlite+ stop making it seem bigger like it seems


@StreegeReturn mogs these guys to death.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> lol you must be feeling ugly IRL or don't have enough validation from girls
> 
> because if you truly did you wouldn't even be that much on PSL caring about what other dudes like me rate you


Lol. I am ugly but don't ask for ratings. 

I sometimes wonder if I am a dravidian in denial though. Or maybe I have some massive flaw like severe bug eyes with terrible NCT and IPD. 

But nah. I can touch and feel my face. Also, have mirrors and shit. I have flaws but just lots of them spread out across my face, with sub-par phenotype.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Lol. I am ugly but don't ask for ratings.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if I am a dravidian in denial though. Or maybe I have some massive flaw like severe bug eyes with terrible NCT and IPD.
> 
> But nah. I can touch and feel my face. Also, have mirrors and shit. I have flaws but just lots of them spread out across my face, with sub-par phenotype.


i heard u got bdd


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i heard u got bdd


Nah. I am ugly.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 31, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. I am ugly.


show ur face in DMs
ill str8 up tell u if ascension is possible w/O SURGERIES etc


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i heard u got bdd


Also, JFL for thinking streege does not mog any of these guys. He is leagues above them in phenotype, bone structure and harmony. Only failos I can spot on his face are his massive eyebrows and maybe eye area as a whole ain't ideal. But he is a legit chadlite.

If you honestly think these guys would beat streege, you are just very used to their faces.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 31, 2022)

alriodai said:


> show ur face in DMs
> ill str8 up tell u if ascension is possible w/O SURGERIES etc


IDC. Without surgeries, nah. I am recessed af.

I am not some low IQcel who can't rate btw. I know my face and flaws inside and out.

Btw, there is no guarantee I will ascend even with surgeries. Not everyone can be saved you know.

Surgeries are my best option at this point.


----------



## Bezel (Sep 1, 2022)

they look nt idk why these guys are saying they not goodlooking, you just need to look like your part of the crowd really


----------



## 190cm90kg (Sep 1, 2022)

common height w


----------



## RAITEIII (Sep 1, 2022)

Just be tall and average face theory. Damn some guys are so lucky they just have 1 good stat and NT and that's it.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 1, 2022)

RAITEIII said:


> Just be tall and average face theory. Damn some guys are so lucky they just have 1 good stat and NT and that's it.


They gl facially and mog some of the forums HTN facially
Theres tall dude in my HS that dont get shit


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 1, 2022)

alriodai said:


> They gl facially and mog some of the forums HTN facially
> Theres tall dude in my HS that dont get shit


What do you look like btw?


----------



## AcidMan (Sep 3, 2022)

They all look average to me


----------



## smvmaxxertilllate (Sep 3, 2022)

"Tales!!!! Everyone knows only 7.5+ PSL 6'6 white chad can slay females ."

Meanwhile, the overwhelming majority of slayers are 4.5-5 PSL tall gymaxxed and giga NT.


----------



## KingBetaTut (Sep 4, 2022)

They all look average even for North Africans


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> They all look average even for North Africans


meanwhile if someone posted pre vinnie hacker fame he would be rated LTN

you niggas just don't know what foids find attractive, male gazers copers


----------



## KingBetaTut (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> meanwhile if someone posted pre vinnie hacker fame he would be rated LTN
> 
> you niggas just don't know what foids find attractive, male gazers copers


Tbh I’m not a fan of rating people from photos that are cherry picked. Only pics of people from eye level a meter away with good lighting are good for a level playing field


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> Tbh I’m not a fan of rating people from photos that are cherry picked. Only pics of people from eye level a meter away with good lighting are good for a level playing field


people look the same in candid iphone pictures and IRL lol


----------



## KingBetaTut (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> people look the same in candid iphone pictures and IRL lol


You algerian right?


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> You algerian right?


ye


----------



## KingBetaTut (Sep 4, 2022)

alriodai said:


> ye


do people use tinder there or is it dead?


----------



## alriodai (Sep 4, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> do people use tinder there or is it dead?


idk i don't use it but yea we got it


----------



## TheHandcel (Sep 4, 2022)

Just be tall normie pill

I see this shit all the time at my school tbh jfl I feel like God nerfed Salludon, Arvid, and Amnesia(Holy Looksmax Trinity)'s heights tbh


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Sep 5, 2022)

alriodai said:


> You compare your giga frauded morphed pictures to candid pictures of them tho
> 
> They mog you to death


They look mtn max only thing they have is height


----------



## The_God (Sep 5, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I didnt knew what to answer. Very few people have a decent sense for rating.
> Namely you, @Leo69 @wannalooksmax and some others.
> Don’t want to put myself there, but op is the same guy who said i was « nothing special htn » while praising these guys as moggers and even chadlite+ for the 2nd.
> Beyond delusion. That’s why none should entertain this forums delusions. Not worth to stay. Just looksmaxx and leave


those guys look like they "fuck", nothing more to add. lol at the subhumans here rating them as if they were girls


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Sep 5, 2022)

If theyre gl, then I would slay in Algeria.


----------



## Lurkerslep (Sep 5, 2022)

theyre all subhuman tier


----------



## SunniMogger (Sep 5, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> theyre going to face a harsh reality once they hit the real world


What harsh reality you jungle coon you spend your time on this forum 24/7 what realmworld bigga your world is looksmax.org


----------



## Bipedal Dog (Sep 13, 2022)

there not good looking, ur heavily overrating them


----------



## TeenAscender (Sep 13, 2022)

I highly doubt they’re as tall as you say bro they look 6’0-6’2


----------



## TeenAscender (Sep 13, 2022)

alriodai said:


> i'm close to going to one
> 
> they also mog you to death
> 
> ...


I live in a rich white area and 6ft2 is still considered tall jfl at ur accounting that there are just a fuck ton of giants roaming around at ur school


----------



## OptimusMaxxer (Oct 11, 2022)

this is proof for 'just be tall'
if they were short they would be low MTNs but tall like this they are HTNs


----------



## krisal (Nov 16, 2022)

Op is your coloring better than them?


----------

